# Glenwood Springs Colorado River, Bridge and River Closures



## grandavenuebridge (Feb 17, 2016)

Colorado River put-in closures begin on Aug. 14.
Shoshone, Grizzly Creek and No Name put-ins will be closed 24/7 beginning Aug. 14 for approximately 10 days.

Permitted commercial guides with vehicle permits will be authorized to run doubles from Shoshone to Grizzly Creek during this time. The Shoshone (Exit 123) and Grizzly Creek (Exit 121) rest areas will be closed during this time. These closures are round-the-clock until deconstruction of the traffic bridge is complete.

Beginning Friday, Aug. 11, the GAB team will host a daily 3 p.m. river status conference call.
Call-in number: 218-339-7800
Access Code: 230 0335
The hotline voicemail and project Facebook page will also be updated daily with the river status.

Steel Girder Erection (end-August to early-September)
At the end of August to early-September, crews will begin setting the remaining steel tub girders over the Colorado River. The girder erection schedule requires approximately ten continuous days of Colorado River put-in closures. Shoshone, Grizzly Creek and No Name put-ins will be closed to private river trips.

Permitted commercial guides with vehicle permits will be authorized to run doubles from Shoshone to Grizzly Creek during this time. The Shoshone (Exit 123) and Grizzly Creek (Exit 121) rest areas will be closed during this time. These closures are round-the-clock until steel girders are set.

Safety Message
Remember to stay river right approaching the GAB. Crews have built the north and south causeways and the river is restricted approaching the bridge. During the put-in closures, flaggers will be managing traffic control. Call or text 970-618-9897 before you float.

Project Contact Information
Hotline Call or Text: 970-618-9897
Email: [email protected]
Web: grandavebridge.codot.gov
Facebook: facebook.com/GrandAveBridgeProject


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

And here it comes.....


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Wait....What? Bullshit.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

That's fucked off. I pay taxes too. What's the reasonable explanation that commercials can still operate, but privates cannot? Running Shoshone laps doesn't even bring me near that bridge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Fumble (May 23, 2013)

Please direct comments to:

[email protected]


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Are you saying that they'll be closed to private boaters but not to commercials?

Please clarify.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

grandavenuebridge said:


> "erection schedule requires approximately ten continuous days"


I thought anything over 4 hours was really bad.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Email sent. Hopefully I'm reading this wrong but can't believe they would both do this smack dab in the middle of peak Shoshone time (as other rivers start to fade) and give preferential access to commercial boaters.


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

Props to watermonkey for the funniest response on the Buzz I've seen in awhile!


----------



## mrekid (May 13, 2004)

So now that deconstruction of the steel superstructure is complete and we are on day 8 of the 5-10 day river closure period, when does CDOT intend to give private boaters the opportunity to run Shoshone again?


----------



## grandavenuebridge (Feb 17, 2016)

There is still a pier in the center of the river. Crews will begin removing tonight. We will update here, via email, via Facebook and via conference call when we are open.


----------



## mrekid (May 13, 2004)

Looking forward to the update.


----------



## jones boater (Jun 27, 2009)

Just received an email stating put-ins are closed thru Wed 8/23. Will be closed again some time from the end of August thru mid-Sept. No firm dates given for that closure


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

You can still run shoshone, you just need to get dropped at Hanging Lake and walk down, then walk back...


----------



## mrekid (May 13, 2004)

"Will be closed again some time from the end of August thru mid-Sept."

Strange because that is a second ten day full closure per the fact sheet.

"End-August, Early-Sept."

Something seems off. 

BTW I would just go run Barrel springs to No Name if it weren't for all the tourons making it dam near impossible anymore!


----------



## grandavenuebridge (Feb 17, 2016)

GAB Colorado River Use UPDATE


Colorado River Usage Information

As of 2 PM today, Aug. 22, the Colorado River is OPEN. The Shoshone and Grizzly Creek rest areas are now open as well. Work continues on the GAB pier construction.

Crews will close the Colorado River put-ins on Thursday, Aug. 24 at 7 PM (dusk) through Friday, Aug. 25. 
The GAB team’s plan is to remove the center pier in the river on Thursday night through Friday. There is a potential for an extended closure Saturday and Sunday.

We will have our 3 PM conference call today to the review the schedule. 
Call-in #: 218-339-7800
Access Code: 230 0335

When the river re-opens, the Colorado River put-ins will remain open until approximately Thursday, Aug. 31, when crews begin 10 days of steel girder erection. Thank you for your patience.

Today – OPEN at 2 PM
Tomorrow – OPEN
Thursday – OPEN until 7 PM
Friday – CLOSED
Saturday – Potential Closure
Sunday – Potential Closure

Project Contact Information
Hotline Call or Text: 970-618-9897
Email: [email protected]
Web: grandavebridge.codot.gov
Facebook: facebook.com/GrandAveBridgeProject


----------



## Gensha (Aug 23, 2017)

*This river closure is illegal.* In 1979 Eagle County Sheriff Jack Haynes attempted to close the Eagle River. Steve Boyd and Rick Winkeller were arrested for ignoring his order. A group of Vail boaters did a fund raiser to help pay for legal expenses to fight it. It went to the Colorado Supreme Court and it was decided that the sheriff did not have the authority to close the river to recreational boaters. Legal precedent has been set. Any lawyers out there want to take on CDOT?

Closing it to private boaters while allowing commercials access is especially egregious. Time to fight back.


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

Gensha said:


> *This river closure is illegal.* In 1979 Eagle County Sheriff Jack Haynes attempted to close the Eagle River. Steve Boyd and Rick Winkeller were arrested for ignoring his order. A group of Vail boaters did a fund raiser to help pay for legal expenses to fight it. It went to the Colorado Supreme Court and it was decided that the sheriff did not have the authority to close the river to recreational boaters. Legal precedent has been set. Any lawyers out there want to take on CDOT?
> 
> Closing it to private boaters while allowing commercials access is especially egregious. Time to fight back.


Why did the Eagle County Sheriff close the Eagle River in 1979? A little bit on context would be useful here. Even though I dont like it I would go as far as saying that this river closure has to be about safety. Did you see the bridge collapse last week?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

daairguy said:


> Why did the Eagle County Sheriff close the Eagle River in 1979? A little bit on context would be useful here. Even though I dont like it I would go as far as saying that this river closure has to be about safety. Did you see the bridge collapse last week?


Dude, don't you know that you should always trust legal advice from anonymous people on the interwebs??? 

Yes, I'm a bit skeptical and think the issue is falling concrete (...and that the commercials have a proven track record of being able to eddy out at 
Grizzley Creek but that privates may miss it). 

-AH


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I attended the meetings early this year along with, maybe 6 other private boaters. Every commercial company and every government entity was there along with the contractors. Everyone wanted the river closed for safety during the demolition of the old bridge except for the commercials who pleaded that it would be better after Labor Day and after school starts back up but that schedule didn't work with the construction schedule. This dominated the conversation and was pretty much hashed out during the meeting that they could do double-Shoshone laps. The 6 local private boaters in the room didn't have much voice, or even a good reason, to argue that we should be able to do the same. We all have had plenty of opportunity to run Shoshone, its low water, and it will be there to run another day.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

So... Doubling down on the number of tourists going through the part of the river that is the most likely to put them in the water above a known dangerous area due to construction was the plan that was chosen ?


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

ColoradoDave said:


> So... Doubling down on the number of tourists going through the part of the river that is the most likely to put them in the water above a known dangerous area due to construction was the plan that was chosen ?


Dude, cmon. There's absolutely no chance a swimmer on Shoshone and on a commercial trip, would go for that long of a swim. I don' think your point is valid.


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

And just remember that all the locals and businesses in the RFV are having to deal with the bridge construction too!


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

daairguy said:


> Dude, cmon. There's absolutely no chance a swimmer on Shoshone and on a commercial trip, would go for that long of a swim. I don' think your point is valid.



But a private boater could miss grizzly creek take out, and flail all the way to downtown glenwood? IF safety was the concern for this closure, it should be closed to all users. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## RiversRohrer (May 7, 2011)

Sherpa9543 said:


> But a private boater could miss grizzly creek take out, and flail all the way to downtown glenwood? IF safety was the concern for this closure, it should be closed to all users.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz



No but a private boater may run past Grizzly & No Name out if ignorance. There is zero percent chance of that happening on a commercial trip.


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

RiversRohrer said:


> No but a private boater may run past Grizzly & No Name out if ignorance. There is zero percent chance of that happening on a commercial trip.


I agree with this, but I can also still see a private boater sneaking on and floating past the bridge some time during the closure.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

The concern isn't that capable private boaters won't be able to take out at Grizzly. It is that the Grizzly ramp would be open, not just for taking out, and that clueless people would use the ramp to get on the water in their tubes and pool toys. I would argue for a segment of the river using community but not for everyone.


----------



## grandavenuebridge (Feb 17, 2016)

*Colorado River and CDOT Rest Areas are OPEN today, Friday, Aug. 25*

GAB Colorado River Use UPDATE


Colorado River Usage Information
As of 9 AM, Friday, Aug. 25, the Colorado River is OPEN. The Shoshone and Grizzly Creek rest areas are now open as well. Work continues on the GAB pier construction.

There is still a section of the center pier that needs to be removed. Stay tuned for closure dates.

We will have our 3 PM conference call today to the review the schedule. 
Call-in #: 218-339-7800
Access Code: 230 0335

Project Contact Information
Hotline Call or Text: 970-618-9897
Email: [email protected]
Web: grandavebridge.codot.gov
Facebook: facebook.com/GrandAveBridgeProject


----------



## grandavenuebridge (Feb 17, 2016)

http://mailchi.mp/grandavenuebridge/colorado-river-is-now-open-914777

River is open until steel girders arrive. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## grandavenuebridge (Feb 17, 2016)

Grand Avenue Bridge Final Steel Girders Will Be Set This Week
RECREATIONAL USE ADVISORY: Colorado River Closed - Thursday, Aug. 31 through Sunday, Sept. 10

Nine steel tub girders for the new traffic bridge have arrived and are being stored in New Castle awaiting steel girder erection operations. Crews plan to begin setting girders on Thursday, Aug. 31 and anticipate that all nine girders will be set by Sunday, Sept. 10. Work is wind and weather dependent.

Glenwood Springs Colorado River Put-ins and I-70 Rest Area Closures
Thursday, Aug. 31 to Sunday, Sept. 10, Shoshone (Exit 123) and Grizzly Creek (Exit 121) put-ins and rest areas will be closed. These closures are round-the-clock until work over the Colorado River is complete. The rest areas at Exit 129 (Bair Ranch) and Exit 121 (No Name) will be open during this time.

Permitted commercial companies with vehicle permits will be authorized to run triples from Shoshone to Grizzly Creek during this time.

When crews are not working overhead, the Colorado River will be open. The GAB public information team will continue to send email notifications, host a daily 3 p.m. conference call and update the GAB Facebook and hotline voicemail with a daily river status.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

So a private boater who promises to take out at Grizzly can get a permit, right ?


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

You are welcome to try to obtain a permit. The public information branch of the project management won't be the ones that can issue that. You might try going through the Forest Service, CDOT, and Garfield County Sheriffs Dept, so you can run 1.25 miles of river.

Good luck!


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

I believe the intent of the Commercial River Outfitter permitting process was to regulate someone who is taking other peoples lives into their hands, not to regulate an individual who is responsible for only his own life.

Like was mentioned a few posts ago, fertile ground for a lawsuit by some budding lawyer looking to get his antlers sharpened.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Granted I didn't get to hear the discussions at the meeting, but I think it's got something with them being able to count on commercials having skills and discipline to adhere to the closure past Grizzley (for them) but that private boaters may miss the takeout and continue on down where they get a beam dropped through their boats.


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

ColoradoDave said:


> Like was mentioned a few posts ago, fertile ground for a lawsuit by some budding lawyer looking to get his antlers sharpened.


On the opposite side of that argument would be the contractor's insurance saying liability is too high to have people rafting under the bridge. 

Im not defending any side, just making some points. We live in a sue happy society.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

last I read, No Name is open...


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

It's either closed or open.

If anyone has a legal basis they can quote that justifies that a closure can be discriminative then please cite that.

We live in a litigious society because that is the only tool we have to reciprocate against government agencies over stepping their mandates.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

If CDOT restricts access to an area except for those with certain credentials, I don't think there is much to argue. That is all that is happening with the limited access to the ramps in Glenwood Canyon during the bridge construction.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Please cite that authority then.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Closing the river many miles from the construction to an isolated group on the speculation that they cannot adhere to simple rules is asinine. Closing it to these users on a holiday weekend is even more fucked. I will say this though, the contractors did drop a large piece of the old bridge during demolition. I hope they're better at assembling than they are destroying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jimmy t elsen (Aug 7, 2017)

Is barrel closed also?


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

As of 11AM Saturday September 9 they have not updated their call-in message since Wednesday the 6th. There has been no recent postings by them either. WTF. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

That's not good! I received an email Thursday saying it was open and enjoy your day on the river. I noticed it was open again when I drove through the Canyon yesterday. The website says it's open but the next sentence has the phone number to call for more info and it is the message you got- closed and last updated Wednesday. Staying away from Glenwood today - broken wing, season done  but my wife is driving through soon. Hopefully it is open and updated!


----------



## grandavenuebridge (Feb 17, 2016)

The Colorado River is open until further notice. The voicemail has been changed since Wednesday afternoon, and an email was sent to all who have requested to be added to the list. I updated the voicemail again today, just in case the changes had not gone through.


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

When I call the # it's still the same old message from Wednesday. Kind of annoying, I could have gone boating much closer to home today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jones boater (Jun 27, 2009)

The last email that I received (and I've received them all) was on 9/7 that said Shoshone and Grizzly would be open that day. Never received and email that they were open indefinitely.


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

Drove through the canyon yesterday 9/10. Lots of boats out there enjoying the weather and water.


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

is the shoshone and grizzly exit open this weekend 23-24?


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Last I heard there were no closures on the river until further notice. It has been open every day since then and I have not heard otherwise.


----------



## grandavenuebridge (Feb 17, 2016)

I-70 Rest Area and Colorado River Put-in Closure Scheduled for Friday 10/13 at 7 PM

RECREATIONAL ADVISORY: 10/13 from 7 PM to 7 AM

Rest Area and Colorado River Put-in Closure 
Beginning Friday, Oct. 13 at 7 PM to Saturday, Oct. 14 around 7 AM the Shoshone (Exit 123) and Grizzly Creek (Exit 121) rest areas and river put-ins will be closed. This closure is necessary for safety critical overhead work associated with the concrete deck pour.


----------

